# PatInDaytona - Is this you?



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

PatInDaytona - Is this you in the purple hooded sweatshirt? That fish was h-u-g-e wasn't it?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Now that I think about it, that fish was probably as big as the ones that JettyPark targets! We will just say that fish was "JETTYPARK H-U-G-E"


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Why do I want to remember a funny story behind that pic


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I don't remember a funny story really, just thought I recognized PatInDaytona from the Red pic he recently posted so I wanted to see if it was him


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*No, not Me*

No, that wasn't me there. I don't usually go to Sunglow.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I believe you. Perhaps that guy is your long lost twin brother separated at birth


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Not Me*

Ok, Kodiak, thanks for believing me...and I hope not.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Damn*

it could be your brother pat  (just messing) and "Zach" i am not into catching "Reds" i know we gotten into this debate before, but for me they arent that hard to get in...even big ones. Two good runs (maybe) and that it...Once i turn him, he done!!....and i have seen bigger ones then that one caught at "Jettypark" ....The sad thing is, when i tell the guys who caught it, that they better hurry up and turn it loose....before they go to jail.... now thats what you need to take a picture of .... a tourist that has no clue, of the fishing laws....hooks up to a big red, bring it in....and someone tells him, he better turn it loose...or go to jail....Priceless    Pat are you sure that isnt you??    JK


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Flying Mullets*

Well, I admit, he does look slightly like me. But I wouldn't want to be him. I lost a big one today......reeled half way in before i realized my drag was not tight enough as I was reeling. But the real problem was, that he got off....i need to use larger hooks from the point forward...no more of those dinky #1 circles. I drove to three places wading to get mullet, got one..one! I kept him alive in my bucket, dragged it out there to end of jetty....cast him...he flies off my hook!!! Not a good day today!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

After much deliberation and careful observation by my friends at the FBI, they have concluded that you are "off the hook". However, the Gay Purple Hooded Unabomber dude remains at large. Here is the pic that helped them finally decide:










P.S. I found the original thread where purple dude made his first appearance on this board, makes for some intersting reading  :

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35189

Let me just say I am glad and relieved to find out it wasn't you. Say, you don't own a fanny pack do you ??


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Trolling, trolling, trolling.....

So what'd you do for fun today, KZ? Got any new cars or cheap suits you can post pictures of?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

congrats on 1000 Surf Fish....helluva post to make 1000


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

It's a tuff job, but somebody has to do it....


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I see you can do PS work on my glasses...nice job.


KodiakZach said:


> After much deliberation and careful observation by my friends at the FBI, they have concluded that you are "off the hook". However, the Gay Purple Hooded Unabomber dude remains at large. Here is the pic that helped them finally decide:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> Trolling, trolling, trolling.....
> 
> So what'd you do for fun today, KZ? Got any new cars or cheap suits you can post pictures of?



So Surf Fish, since I realize you are an absolute fishing gangsta (actually I didn't even recognize your name, even after 1000 posts ) ... I decided to check and see who you were. Well, it seems like you are a vast warehouse of fishing knowledge, yet you don't seem to ever catch anything....  

Consider Exhibit-A, a link to SurfFish's last 25 posts that he started: http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/search.php?searchid=131534 . Now help me out if I missed something here, but in your last 25 threads you have started, you haven't showed 1 DAMN FISH that you have caught, or supposedly caught. Now while I am sorry that my posts have offended you because I catch fish and you don't, I am not sorry that I got a good deal on a couple suits and posted pics of my new hooptie wagon. Perhaps if you weren't such an envious dude, it wouldn't burn your azz so much....

Either way, I just want PatInDaytona to know that we were just having fun with you like we do a lot of the newer fella's (just like we did to Jettypark when he first joined this forum, believe me....). And while a couple punks up in Jax have envious blue ballz, it means nothing to me.... we are just having fun and don't take any of it personal. 

P.S. Surffish, you Internet Gangsta You.... come on down to Ponce and I will show you how to catch and snap a couple pics of fish, as opposed to always taking pics of other (RR) fishing, or just takin pics of your "here's my surf casting setup" pics....


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

KZ, I don't know what you been drinking today, but sounds like you've had way too much of it. 

It's pretty damn obvious what kind of "fun" you're trying to have. 

I don't think it's funny calling Pat a "Gay Purple Hooded Unabomber" and I doubt Pat thinks it's funny either. 

Since we don't have a moderator that's available to point that out to you, I thought I would. Sorry to ruin your "fun".

Go get some sleep, drink some coffee in the morning, and try the search function again, see if you can figure out where the Gay Purple Hooded Unabomber originated...

P.S. This thread has NOTHING to do with fishing, in case you haven't noticed yet.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I didnt*

go back and read the thread on the "Purple Monster" but i do remember it was funny 
"Surf" i am sure "Zach" was doing it out of fun, hell i even ask "Pat" if it was him, cause it did look like him and if you would have done the   face (joking) i am sure "Zach" would have let it go, but you didnt and it look like you were the first one to push a button. So "Zach" just responded to you like anyone else here would have. In other words you started the personal chit....I like talking to everyone here, and i might not agree with everyone. But thats okay, as long as we keep to the subject at hand. Trust me if i thought "Zach" or anyone else was coming down on somebody, i would be the first one to jump in.....And in all fairness if "Pat" thought "Zach" was messing with him, I am sure "Pat" would have come back and jump on "Zach" over it....But he took it like a joke, and i am sure he laugh about it, Just like i did. You can tell me to @#@ off, and thats okay, but i know when i am the one in the wrong, most of the time....In this issue at hand, i belive you are the one.....oh i for one am glad, that we are able to talk about other things in our fla region.....then have it moved. Like they do in other sections.....agree to disgree and move on, but keep the personal attack to yourselves, because that is what will make us stand out, above other region....


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*I've Seen That Guy!*










HERE HE SI AGAIN!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

LMFAO!!!! Those pics are great!!!









BTW, never once did I call Pat anything of the sort, unless he actually was the one wearing Purple that day... which I already said I don't think he was. We were just having a good time kidding around.

Surf -Lighten up buddy, go fishing, catch some with all that fancy gear of yours


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Maybe he's from JAX's*


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

jurdun756 said:


>


R U sure that is Jax? I mean there is actually fish in that picture  LOL we need a purple dude hall of fame for all the pics. Those are great, keep 'em coming! And just to be clear, we are making fun of purple gay dude who appears to still be unidentified and not our boy Pat In Daytona...


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

It's ok...some people just like to have fun with others. No, this was not me on the rocks here either...Zach.. "Saw some guy trying to cast a dead mullet about 4 feet under a float on the beachside. He kept swinging back getting ready to cast and snagging his bait in the rocks. This went on for about 45 minutes and he almost slung his pole in the water when he snagged his bait yet again. Well, he got pissed and did a wild cast and snapped his line and his bait and float went flying never to be seen again. He got so pissed he beat his pole into 100 pieces on the rocks. I laughed my ass off. Then he fell on the rocks about 20 times as he was pouting and trying to walk back in. Some people... "


KodiakZach said:


> LMFAO!!!! Those pics are great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Just thought I should point out that this post was just to create some humor and activity on an otherwise boring Tuesday afternoon. I certainly hope ya'll know it was meant in humor, but I am posting this because sometimes people take things way too serious and I don't want feelings hurt. 

Lighten up and go fishing


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> Just thought I should point out that this post was just to create some humor and activity on an otherwise boring Tuesday afternoon.


Next time you get bored on a Tuesday afternoon, cruze on over to CheapSuitPictures.Com and stirr the pot over there. 

You obviously aren't very good at trolling, and everytime you do it here you seem to be the one that gets hooked....


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> Next time you get bored on a Tuesday afternoon, cruze on over to CheapSuitPictures.Com and stirr the pot over there.
> 
> You obviously aren't very good at trolling, and everytime you do it here you seem to be the one that gets hooked....


Thanks for yet another peril of wisdom. Shouldn't you be out snapping more pics of your poles in the sand and you not catching any fish?

P.S. that URL doesn't work


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> P.S. that URL doesn't work


Sorry, I thought it was working when I posted it.

Here, try this one, it should keep you busy for the rest of the afternoon.

KeepZachBusy.Com


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

jurdun756 said:


>


Ok, who is actually that guy on the right??


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Damn*

talk about not leaving it alone, keep the personal crap going and a mod is going to lock this thread down....I know it hasnt gotten bad yet, but it will...And if the personal chit was direct at me, i would have come back and started chit myself no wonder i get put in time out so much ...Anyway "Pat" agree it was a joke and let it go, they made fun out of "Zach" also with this pictures, and he laugh it off. And "Surf" you are still at it...WTF!!! give it a rest....maybe you have issue with "Zach"...Hell i have Issues with a few people here on the forum, but i let it go....Why cause it isnt worth it, "Zach" even said things about my lack of posting pictures, i responded and let him know that i am not a picture taker.....90% of my fishing is done at nite, and i am fishing alone. But i don't take ANY PICTURES not even of my Reels   if you can't just laugh it off, then let it go....but attacking each other is just worthless chit on the forum, that makes us look like little kids....Maybe one day we will have a contest, on who can cast the furthest, catch fish from the surf, from a pier,from the jetty,from the bridge....and all that other bull crap....that seem to define some people, but right now let it go and laugh it off.....   and if you can't...........oh well...oh and please don't bother attacking me, cause i don't care anymore i am just a person looking at this thread from the outsize, and seeing who is the one making it personal and if it was the other person, i would be saying the say thing to them also........LET IT GO:beer: :beer:


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Jettypark, oh, so you don't care anymore, eh??
Just kidding..


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

This is still funny.

Both these guys are big boys. Good Jabs from both. 
Good Photo shop as well... 
I am sure they will play nice Jetty...
Now for some gas...
So Surf likes mono and KZ likes Braid...
Cover and ducks...


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Remember those old movies where they are throwing pies in the kitchen?..and then, the one guy who's not involved, gets it in the face? This is what this reminds me of...opcorn:


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

What kind of sauce goes with shrimp...anyone?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I*

hate pie    and that shrimp isnt good for you...i think my replys are based on how i am feeling that day....today i feel like #$% so my replys are about the same....i seen to vent also with my replys....but at time things just get boring, so i guess a good old debate is needed...but not the personal chit:--| :--|


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*keep the personal crap going and a mod is going to lock this thread down....*

Nah, the Florida forum doesn't have a moderator Jetty, no worries about anything getting locked down.

If we had a moderator, this thread would have gotten locked down about five minutes after it started.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I thought that was actually pretty funny. This IS the place where you post jokes, isn't it?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

If you can't have fun with a thread like this, then you are WAYYYY too uptight, and probably a miserable person to be around.

On a different note, what do you guys think about the new proposed measures for relieving our real estate taxes?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Jim and Zach, I'll be PMing you guys my address, You both can split the cost of a new keyboard,which I now have to replace on account of I just spewed Mt.Dew all over it THREE FRIGGIN TIMES!! You guys really should take this on tour.

We all know Surf cant catch fish and we all know Zach only cathes little ones, Its still funny as hell to watch 'em bicker like two old ladies at a rummy table.   
I love you guys.:beer:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Come to*

think about it, i have only gotten ban in other sections And i don't remember when we has the last "Debate"  I try to stay out of the lounge, cause iam always getting in trouble there I guess i was just trying to nip it, before it got a little out of hand...."Emanuel" doesnt put up with too much personal attack....I been in the middle of them also, i guess i am looking at it now, from a new guys point of view....He would come on here and read some of our stuff, and say WTF!!! all these guys do is jump on each other....I have seen what this does on other forums, pages after pages of BS....and no end in sight....I thought we all had love for each other here   It would be nice to meet one day on neutral grounds and have a fish off....How about the Jax beach pier   oh no i didnt


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

barty b said:


> Jim and Zach, I'll be PMing you guys my address, You both can split the cost of a new keyboard,which I now have to replace on account of I just spewed Mt.Dew all over it THREE FRIGGIN TIMES!! You guys really should take this on tour.
> 
> We all know Surf cant catch fish and we all know Zach only cathes little ones, Its still funny as hell to watch 'em bicker like two old ladies at a rummy table.
> I love you guys.:beer:



OK
Bartyb you now owe me a new keyboard cause I just got CC and coke all over it...   :beer:


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Anyone who reads this thread and the original supporting purple guy thread has to get a kick out of it. I know I got the pic of me wearing the hoody, glasses, and fanny pic as my desktop background. My wife was like WTH is that


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

From THIS mod's point of view, which means NOTHING on the Fla Forum, Nobody here has crossed the line. 

Tip-toed all over it maybe, but it's all pretty danged funny, and unless it gets personally NASTY, I'm gonna watch the show.

Carry on...opcorn:


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


>


Not sure of the intent of that post...If it means Gore's an idiot, then I'm with you.  

If you're inviting me to leave "your" internet...Be assured, it will not be ME that goes... 

A little clarification is in order, if you please.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Don't*

get draw in RR, or they will be posting pictures of you with a Purple sweat shirt on, sunglasses and holding some little king mack, eating chicken wings and sitting on a toilet      Thats why i would never post my pictures   What the started this thread again oh thats right the purple people eater    :beer: :beer:


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't think it is very ethical to be manipulating other people's photographs after they've posted it on here, or anywhere. At least without their permission. I also don't think it is right to be laughing at people who are falling on rocks at the jetty. Or do I think it is right to be throwing sexual slurs about other people. That is MY bottom line and I'm finished with this thread.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Holy cow batman!!!*

  are you upset today "Pat"??? cause i have read your replys, and it seem like you were okay with everythingYou said you, laugh at somebody falling on the rocks??? i have done it plenty of times, and have laugh at myself and others....and they have laugh at me also...Of cause we make sure the person was okay...then we laugh....and everyone else was making light of this whole thread......In other words it just guys being guys.... I got on "Surf" because i thought he was getting Personal....But it seem like him and "Zach" go back and forth at each other....So they are both okay with it, so i have to be okay too....but after reading all your reply "Pat" it seem that you were okay, and even laughing....Are you just "Venting" today??? thats okay also.....But don't change how you feel in mid stream about something....If something was bother you, from the get go you should have said so.......And again it just guys being guys...It gets worst then that around my "Lady softball team"     If you are venting, like i said that okay, But don't change your mind about something....then make the guys out to be chit, about everything thats been said....Don't forget your words are also here....Life is too short, not to have fun with each other....I laugh at myself alot, and i am sure other laugh at me also....But life is too short for me to get really upset about things, that i could never change anyway......have a drink and relax:beer: :beer:


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow, I posted the Gore pic because I saw it on Florida Sportsman and I thought it was funny. Since this was a funny thread before all you guys started taking it so seriously, I posted it. 

But I digress. If you guys can't hang, then perhaps your should join the PETA forums, as they are very, very serious over there and permit zero joking around. 

P.S. Pat, the only pic of yours that I modified was pasting the Unabomber glasses on your head to prove that it wasn't you (although my PM's from other member's still aren't sure). But I believe ya. Sorry if having Unabomber shades pasted onto your mug made you have a bad day, as that was not the intent. In regards to laughing at the dude falling on the rocks, I was not laughing at that part. Trust me when I say from experience, falling on wet rocks at the jetty is NO laughing matter. However, what I was actually laughing at was how he beat his ugly stick into a thousand pieces at frustration over his lack of casting skills. That my friend, was VERY FUNNY, I don't care who you are! If you have a right to do it, I have a right to report it and laugh at it. My only regret is I didn't snap a pic or two of that maniac. Say, that wasn't you trashing that ugly stick, was it???


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> My wife was like WTH is that


Gee, Zach, we didn't know you were married.

We thought your fascination with purple hoods and fanny packs indicated otherwise.

You been doing a little fishin' on both sides of the pier?


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*He Strikes Again!*


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> Gee, Zach, we didn't know you were married.
> 
> We thought your fascination with purple hoods and fanny packs indicated otherwise.


Yeah, well add it to the list of things you can be envious of. Oh yeah, and while we are still throwing jabs, I'm sure my wife is far hotter than yours 

P.S. Last I recall it wasn't me sneaking off to remote, secluded sections of the beach to "fish" with a member of the same sex. Maybe that's why you never have any fish to show in your pics?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> Yeah, well add it to the list of things you can be envious of. Oh yeah, and while we are still throwing jabs, I'm sure my wife is far hotter than yours
> 
> *P.S. Last I recall it wasn't me sneaking off to remote, secluded sections of the beach to "fish" with a member of the same sex. Maybe that's why you never have any fish to show in your pics?*



Well Railroader does have an ear ring 
joke joke joke was just a joke


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> P.S. Last I recall it wasn't me sneaking off to remote, secluded sections of the beach to "fish" with a member of the same sex. Maybe that's why you never have any fish to show in your pics?


Are you implying that all those other "guys" in your fishing pictures are named "Butch"?


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh, F..first time i LOL in a looongg time. You guys mind if i show you a pic of my wife? If you promise not to get any smare A ideas, ok?


KodiakZach said:


> Yeah, well add it to the list of things you can be envious of. Oh yeah, and while we are still throwing jabs, I'm sure my wife is far hotter than yours
> 
> P.S. Last I recall it wasn't me sneaking off to remote, secluded sections of the beach to "fish" with a member of the same sex. Maybe that's why you never have any fish to show in your pics?


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Somebody get out the bannana cream pies again...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

i'm letting this one stay open because it's just that funny. every time i see a thread that's three pages long... i know you ladies are fighting again. just don't get carried away or i'll have to close this thread.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I promise I will say nothing but nice things about any pics you post of your wife Pat and I also promise not to do any Photoshop mods on it either


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

How about this...if we can let this rest, I'll post it. I'm just afraid I might be causing more trouble.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

just wait until i get regular access to a computer instead of doing all of this from my phone. i'll photo shop anyone getting out of hand into ballet clothes and a fanny pack.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Kodiak, you always seem to catch so many fish..wonder why, maaaybe it's because you LIKE "fish"...LOL opcorn:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Fishing ladys*

 That should be a thread of it own, who has the hottest lady....(Hooter girls don't count) Boy we must all be really bored this week The purple people eater resurface again "Zach" and "Surf" are going into round three, "Pat" is having a breakdown, RR is jumping in and giving us a Jax attack   and the crazy part is me trying to tone everything down  On a serious Note!!! please don't post pictures of your Wife/GF/life partner has i think this might push someone buttons, and in all fairness to them. They arent involved in our fishing talk, so show them the respect and you can post thier pictures, while they are holding up a big one A Big fish...you bunch of dirty minded, sick per...   and i am sure everyone has a lovely mate......yes everyone   Damn i can't belive i am trying to keep the peace This is BS!!!!   oh i just thought of a new section.....Lady fisherpersons of the nite..... they have to have something that relates to fishing in thier hands!!!! and it can't be you "Zach"   a fishing pole , castnet, or even a baitfish......"Sharking ladys of pier and surf" there a section i would read everyday, for all the great info


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I'll tell y'all this...

NONE of you want to start a "photoshop war", as there is a real professional in our midst... 

Since my earrings have been mentioned, they go with the nine tattoos, and are the last of several piercings I have had, and they remain because the buddy I had them done with, is DEAD, from a motorcycle accident...They will remain with me till I'm DEAD, because everyone should have a friend that good.... 

I don't give a cup full of cold piss what anyone else thinks of them....


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Railroader said:


> I'll tell y'all this...
> 
> NONE of you want to start a "photoshop war", as there is a real professional in our midst...
> 
> ...


How bout half a cup?opcorn:


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Here ya go, Treed...Just for you!










Enjoy it! :beer: 

  opcorn:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Here ya go, Treed...Just for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mucho gracias...not so much the piss as it is the effort to find AND post the pic


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I WAS pretty quick, wasn't I... About ten of those 16 minutes I was in the shower...With my VERY HOT wife, and her VERY HOT sister, and their VERY HOT mother...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Lol*

you guys crack me up  hell who needs drugs, when we got this place to go too  but i am still going to drink a few :beer: :beer: :beer: and reread this whole thread....i need a good laugh...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

lmao


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*oh*

IMAFO i gotta pee   ....the :beer: are kicking in now


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Lady's Night at the Port Orange Bridge*

after the storm with a funnel cloud
Went fishing at the bridge
More than u would want to count
on new penny gulp and
the shrimp were running
lots of action :fishing: 
fished 10 pm to 2 am


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm not too bad with PS myself.



Railroader said:


> I'll tell y'all this...
> 
> NONE of you want to start a "photoshop war", as there is a real professional in our midst...
> 
> ...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Nice lookin fish.


----------

